
Design Principles for Delightful CLIs - arnon
https://medium.com/designing-atlassian/10-design-principles-for-delightful-clis-522f363bac87
======
donatj
I disagree with a lot of the advice here, I personally really hate noisy CLIs.
It goes directly in the face of the rule of silence.

“Create a reaction for every action” is specifically egregious. If there was
no error don’t say anything. It shouldn’t be a surprise your command actually
worked.

[http://www.linfo.org/rule_of_silence.html](http://www.linfo.org/rule_of_silence.html)

------
arnon
CLIs are often overlooked by engineers and designers alike. They're not
considered "sexy".

